# Please Help: Ringworm on ears...



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi everyone,

About 2 weeks ago, I gave Snowy a bath. After the bath, I noticed that his ears were covered in brown flakes. He had a small scratch wound behind his ears a few days so I thought maybe it was a small infection. However, after a few days, the flakes are still there. So I took him to see my vet. As it turned out, my vet said it is some of ringworm infection. She shaved the back of ears and I didn't realize it had spread so much!









She gave him an injection, ear drops to be used twice daily for 10 days (Virbac DEXORYL Ear Drops Oily Suspension…this helped to clear up his yeast infection last month), and an Antifungal Gel to be used daily for 14 days until my next visit.








She did mention that it takes a long time for ringworm to be cured, but it is day 11 now and even though the back of his ears has improved greatly, the area in his outer ear lobe is still covered with brown flakes. Is this normal? I am taking him back to see the vet on Wednesday. Below are photos of his ears taken just now.

As long as I continue to apply the gel, will it really clear up eventually? Or is there anything else I can do to help the poor thing? He has been wearing the e-collar everyday and even though he seems to be getting used to it now…he just seems so miserable every time I put it on him


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh, and I also want to add that his appetite, pee and poop are all normal.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Keep up with the cream and I would even give him a dip in a lyme sulfer solution once a week. It will take 4-6 weeks for this to clear up. I am a ring worm queen after fostering 7 babies recently with ring worm!! The cream goes on AT LEAST 2 times a day and the lyme sulfer dip (which you can buy) is done once a week. For adult cats, it is a 2 person job so get help. One to hold him, one to get the solution all over his body. 

Just mix the solution in a large bucket with warm water and dip the cat in it - getting every part of his body wet. Use a sponge to get his ears wet and face wet being careful not to get it in his eyes.

Dipping is important because ringworm is a fungus spore and can migrate to his extremities like tail and paws so keep a close eye on those too. It likes the cooler skin in those areas. Ringworm is common in outdoor cats so consider doing this once a month as a preventative maintenance if you allow your cat to go outside.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

These are available from Amazon and the dip is GREAT. The shampoo is OK.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

our violet kitten came with ringworm and passed it to the other two kittens, it just takes some time to heal.. you have to keep up with the treatments..the dip is about the best treatment option..


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi Marcia,

Thank you so much for replying. So my current progress is considered normal? I just wanna make sure I am at least moving in the right direction.

I don't think they sell the dip in my country but I will try to get my hands on it asap, even if I have to get Amazon to ship it to me internationally. I think it will take at least about a week or two though...will it be too late to dip him then?

Also, after I had dip him and use a sponge to get the solution on his ears and face, do I rinse him with warm water or just let the solution dry off itself? And do I need to use a hair dryer to dry him off? I live in a humid and warm climate and it is the rainy season now...so even my vet says that it is a common time for ringworms to develop on pets


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My cats have just got rid of their ringworm with an antifungal clotrimazole cream called _Clotrimaderm_. I also used an antifungal shampoo weekly, but didn't have to resort to the lime sulphur dip. Of equal importance to using the cream twice a day, is to keep the _environment very clean_. Get a hospital-grade antifungal cleaner to swab the floors often, and wipe down anything the cat may come in contact with.....furniture, chairs, tables, cat carrier. I covered all my upholstered furniture with sheets but washed them every few days. Also only wear clean laundered clothes _once_, and wash the cat bedding (blanket/towel) in water with some bleach. You have to keep this cleaning regimen up for several months (I was told 5 mos.) after the cat no longer has any ringworm lesions, to eliminate it from the environment, as the spores from lesions are very light and easily airborne and can re-infect a cat or person (especially if their immunity is down) months or even a year later. It's a nasty thing to deal with, and I've never done so much laundry in my life! Good luck!


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ok. I just read the instructions on the back of the bottle at Amazon.

It says that you have to bath your cat first before using the dip?

Also the image of the bottle shown above is the 4 oz bottle...so that is only good for one use? Should I get the 16 oz bottle then?


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Sorry I keep posting new posts but I cannot find the edit button anywhere...
The brand that Marcia recommended above is indeed not available in my country...and when I try to buy the 16 oz bottle from Amazon, the shipping cost is like 50 dollars!!! 

I tried searching for other brands of lime sulfur dips that is available in my country and I found one. Is this one ok? I really cannot afford to pay such high shipping costs 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Vetoquinol-411512-Lime-Sulfur-Dip/dp/B007EH46AC[/ame]


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

You will want to shampoo her with any shampoo to get the natural oils off his coat - usually shampoo then dip in the lyme sulfer dip. NO, YOU DO NOT RINSE! The dip solution needs to dry naturally on them - it will turn them orange but will dry clear. He will have a slightly cinder (burnt wood) smell afterwards. Use a collar so they don't lick at it too, although I found the cats take a few licks then stop. It is a very nasty process but necessary (wear gloves and an apron as this stuff stains terribly. And, no, it's not too late at all. It's effective and works pretty quickly killing the spores. You will see progress when the hair starts growing back but keep up with the cream on the bald spots.

Once dipped, I put them in a carrier to dry so they don't track it all over the house. You could put a low hair dryer on them in the carrier to keep them warm. It will take several hours for it to dry.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Christine! 
Awww....poor little Snowy...
That looks like it would be very uncomfortable...
I looked at the sulfur dip you linked to, and that looks fine to get!
I hope Snowy improves quickly!
(((HUGS))) for you!
Sharon


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Just a little update about Snowy...

We went back to the vet yesterday evening. Good news is the ringworm behind his ears has pretty much cleared up. 

But bad news is it has spread to the neck now. But the spores near his neck are still quite small (the ones behind his ears were quite big), so hopefully it will clear up soon  They had to shave the area around his neck so he looks quite bald now...

Also, the vet said I used too much of the ointment and thus there is a lot of flaking in his ears now...so I gotta learn to use less 
I thought better more than less but it apparently backfired...

His front legs are also quite red because he keeps using them to scratch his neck apparently. The vet gave me some cream to help reduce the itchiness and redness on his legs. This was all because I like to take off his collar for a couple of hours a day coz he just seems so miserable wearing it. So now he has to wear the collar all the time 

The vet also prescribed oral medication this time round. But it was so hard trying to get him to swallow the pills. This morning, it tool 3 of us to finally get him to swallow the pills and my pants got ripped in the process too. Pill pockets are not available in my country but I will try using butter to coat it first before giving it to him tonight.

To make things worse, the only pet shop that sells lime sulfur solution in my country (I've called and went to at least 10 pet shops yesterday) said that they are currently out of it. They said a new shipment will be coming in next month so I will have to wait till then


----------



## Azerane (Feb 26, 2015)

When I had to give my cat antibiotic pills for the 3 separate infections she had at once (typical cat) I found that the easiest method was to kneel down with her in between my legs facing away from me. She couldn't retreat because my feet were in the way, so then I could stop her from going forward by holding her neck with one hand, then tilting her head back and pushing the pill in from the side of her mouth with the other hand.

On the other hand, if you give the tablet crushed up in something, it's always much easier. If the vet says it's ok, and your cat can tolerate (and likes) cheese, we've found that a small ball of cheese with the crushed tablet inside can work wonders.


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Well his neck is currently inflamed from all the scratching he did...so I don't think I would wanna hold his neck now.

But I did think of mixing the medicine into his wet food tonight (it's in capsule form and I can easily take it apart to mix the powder into his food). But the vet said it is really bitter though. Do you think adding maybe a bit of sugar water will help to dilute the taste?


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

Cats don't taste the same things we do. I'm pretty sure they have a very reduced capacity to taste "sweet" - in fact they may have _zero_ ability to taste sweet, so I don't think sugar water is the way to go. It might also be harmful to give him sugar, as cats don't really metabolize sugars the way we do.

You should also never just cram a pill into a cat's mouth and force it to take the pill dry. Imagine how you would feel, trying to swallow a pill dry - that's how it feels to the cat. The pill can adhere to their esophagus and cause chemical burns. The cat can also become adept at "hiding" the pill in its mouth instead of swallowing, and will spit it out later. If you HAVE to pill a cat "dry", you should always have a syringe with water handy to squirt some water into the cat's mouth immediately after giving the pill. It's just like it is for humans - we usually take our pills with liquid.

Do you have access to soft cheese, or a cheese product like Velveeta? You can use soft cheese to make a makeshift Pill Pocket. Squish a bit up and wrap the pill in it, and make two or three other small "balls" of the cheese with no pill in them. Give your cat the cheese-pill, and then rapidly offer a few of the other cheese balls. Hopefully he'll be SO eager to snarf up the newly offered cheese balls that he won't chew the pill one and will swallow it whole - and so won't notice the pill! I do that with my cat's medication - I learned the trick here:

Pilling Cats (and Dogs) and Erosive Esophagitis Compounded Flavored Liquid Alternatives Transdermal Medications by Lisa A. Pierson, DVM

Dr. Pierson uses Pill Pockets, but I think a soft product like cheese will work as well.

You can also try opening a capsule and mixing a small amount of the powder into a small amount of wet food, and see if Snowy "notices" and refuses to eat. For many years I gave my cat her pills/supplements by mixing them into her raw food and she never really noticed, but now she's on a coated tablet that can't be crushed - so Pill Pockets it is.

Good luck!


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Lakotawolf, thank you so much for your advice. I wished I had read it sooner 
But the pill is quite big though...about an inch long...will it be too big to hide it in soft cheese? I think I will try coating it with butter next. And I will definitely have a syringe of water with me from now on. 

I am really sad and stressed now. I mixed the pill with some sugar water earlier on and managed to make him swallow most of it. But Snowy seems really down now. His appetite has also decreased a lot. He barely ate his wet food just now  All he do is curl up in his bed...

I wonder if it is because of the stress of making him take the pill? Up till last night, his appetite was still really good after all. I tried calling the vet to ask if I can stop giving him the pill but alas it was her day off


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Poor baby! What an awful ordeal for all of you. Unfortunately ringworm is very common in outside cats and it can spread to people and other animals very quickly. I hope all is calm soon.


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Marcia, Snowy in an indoor cat. I think he got the ringworm because he wasn't dried off properly in his last bath. I always call the groomer to my house and he tends to come when I am still at work. After his last bath, his fur was still quite damp when I came back from work. Plus, the weather is really humid and wet now since its the rainy season. So I think that was the cause 
And luckily, I think I am immune to it since I haven't caught it yet till now. 

I really wanna cry now. Snowy ate quite a bit of his wet food just now and I was so happy. I also managed to make him swallow the pill successfully by coating it with butter first this morning and about an hour ago after he had his dinner. But just a few moments ago, he actually puked  
There goes his dinner...and most probably the medicine as well.
And he is all lethargic again now...

I called the vet just now to ask about the medicine and she said it is an anti-biotic to help kill the fungal infection from the inside. So she said I have to keep on giving it for at least 10 days. But I am really in a dilemma now. Snowy just seems so miserable and his appetite to eat has been really low ever since he started eating this medicine. Should I stop giving him the pill??? Can I just rely on the antifungal gel alone?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi there,
I'm just wondering if you've got a name of that pill, that way you (or some of us here) can look it up and see if perhaps there are othr alternatives or treatments that can help Snowy? 

I'm also considering that maybe it wasn't really a bath and the dampness that caused Snowy to get ringworm, but the groomer might have used tools previously used on other cats that had ringworm but wasn't aware of it? Just something to consider, so poor Snowy isn't re-infected in the future.


----------



## koshechka (Jul 14, 2013)

cpr34 said:


> Marcia, Snowy in an indoor cat. I think he got the ringworm because he wasn't dried off properly in his last bath. (...)
> 
> I called the vet just now to ask about the medicine and she said it is an anti-biotic to help kill the fungal infection from the inside. So she said I have to keep on giving it for at least 10 days


My cats had ringworm when they were kittens (probably caught at the rescue), and there are a couple of things that seem a bit different to me in your case:

1. Ringworm is a fungal infection. You don't get it just because it's wet or cold. Your cat may get exposed to it e.g. from other cats, from infected surfaces, from us. If the groomer was there than you might want to ask the groomer if other cats that were groomed before had it and if the instruments were cleaned properly. 
Theoretically you could bring it e.g. on your feet or hands, but unless you had contact with other animals outdoors or caught it yourself somehow, it's unlikely. It's really rare for an indoor-only cat to get Ringworm. In my case, they were infected in a shelter or rescue or during transportation from the shelter to the rescue.

3. I'd ask the vet exactly what medication is prescribed. Antibiotics work against bacteria, not against fungus. Fungal medications work against Ringworm. Traditional medication was griseofulvin, but as it caused a lot of bad side effects especially in cats, the more recent ones like Itraconazole is preferred. It carries some risks but is far safer than griseofulvin. Itraconazole is actually the most effective from what I read, but here is a caveat - while patented liquid Sporanox is very effective, it comes in human size bottles - way too much for cats and expensive, so it has to be compounded for cats. If it is compounded from human caplets, it's fine, but many pharmacies compound it from bulk chemical and in this form it's near useless, there was even a letter from one US state's veterinary board to pharmacy board to stop doing it. I think it took my cats much longer to shake ringworm because the vet didn't know it until I found the information., then she switched to fluconazole which doesn't have this problem. In Europe, there is a pet version of it - Itrafungol, so this is the most effective medication for Ringworm. It's a liquid, not pills.

There is also Fluconazole and couple of others. As far as I know they all come in doses for humans, so for cats they usually need to be compounded (or you may need to cut the pill). My vet dialed the prescription to the local compounding pharmacy which compounded it into a tuna-flavored liquid. My cats loved it - they thought it was a treat and run to me to give it to them.

At any rate - all of the anti-fungal meds as far as I know are human meds so vet clinics don't usually carry them, they give/dial prescription to human pharmacies. Since your vet had and it's not intrafungol (which is a liquid), I think you should ask the vet what exactly the medication is. I might be wrong or it might be different in your country, but I'd find out exactly what it is. The meds are usually prescribed for longer period too.

I don't know of any anti-fungal meds that come in pills and are sold by vet clinic - maybe it's just in the US. But you really should know what you are giving to your cats. 

Anti-fungal medications affect the liver, so vets normally check the blood every couple of weeks to make sure it's OK.



Here is more information you may find useful:
Signs & Treatment of Ringworm Infections in Cats | VCA Animal Hospitals
There are number of conditions that mimic Ringworm, so it's not enough for the vet to just look at it. Normally they do a skin culture and/or look at it under UV light (some 60% of Ringworm glows). This slide show has a picture of various skin conditions in cats:
Cat Skin-Problem Pictures: Lice, Fleas, Ringworms, Ear Mites, and More


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi again Christine, 
I unfortunately don't have anything to add...
I just want to send some (((HUGS))) your way, and some more Healing Prayers for Snowy, and don't beat yourself up over any 'mistakes', many of us have been through 'the school of hard knocks', and have had to learn from our 'oopsies'!!
Never doubt...You ARE a good pet parent! 
Little Snowy, without you, would have had slim chances, on his own....
YOU have made a Huge difference in his life!!
Sharon


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Thank you to everyone who has replied. To be honest, I was really shocked too when the vet said it was ringworm. She didn't do any culture or use a UV light. She just said it was ringworm because there were round scaly rashes behind his ears and on his neck. The ones behind his ears were quite big, but the ones on his neck were still quite small. Prior to going to the vet, I didn't notice any hair loss. It was only after we have shaved the hair behind his ears and necks were we able to see the round rashes. 

The medicine I got was a compounded one. She gave me 24 pills to be taken twice daily. This is the prescription:


















I live in Indonesia so some of the composition listed might not be the same as those in the US.

Even though I was really worried after he puked last night, he pooped quite a lot this morning and ate quite a lot for breakfast too! I fed him the pill again about an hour ago (I read that giving oral medication seems to be have better effect than just applying the gel) and he has yet to puke so far!!! He is sleeping now behind my couch. And his ears do seem to be doing much better this morning. I really hope he will recover soon. It just pains me to see him like this


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hang in there Sweetie! You'll make it!
(((HUGS)))
sharon


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Snowy just puked again. God I really wanna cry now. Even though he ate a bit this morning, he hardly ate his dinner just now. I fed him his medicine at around 10 pm, and just now around midnight, he puked. But unlike last night where his puke was brown and mushy (which I assume was his dinner), the puke just now was orange and very liquidy. Should I just stop giving him the pill even though it seems to be working???


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Christine,
What is the name of the medicine you're giving him??
It would really help us, to help you, and Snowy...
I'm so sorry you're both going through this...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Its the compound medicine that I posted abova Sharon. Only that one pill


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Do you think you can ask your vet to switch over ketoconazole to something else or have the vet also prescribe an anti-emetic drug to help with Snowy's vomiting issue? Or ask the pharmacy?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm sorry Christine, I missed seeing the pic of the Prescription...
Is ALL of that in the Compounded pill?? 
I'm seeing at least four different things there
That seems like a lot of medication for an already weakened little cat...

I'll try and do a bit of research on some of those 'ingredients'...

Meanwhile....I know I'd sure be tempted to skip a dose...or two, to see how his appetite is...
He has to be able to eat, and keep it down, poor little guy...

And your stress by now, has to be going through the roof...
(((HUGS))) and Healing Prayers for Snowy, 
Sharon


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

He still isn't eating much this morning. So I am gonna take him to the vet later on. The vet today is a different vet, but according to the website, she is more senior and has more experience than the usual vet I bring Snowy too. So hopefully I will be able to get a second opinion and I will definitely ask about better medication too.

TabbCatt, I will definitely ask about ketoconazole. Hopefully they sell it here in my country.

Sharon, thank you so much for always caring about Snowy. And yes, that is ALL in one pill. Funny thing is I remember the vet saying the pill is suppose to help fight against nausea. I will post again after I am back from the vet.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh no, you're misunderstanding me. I think he's already on the ketoconazole, (if I'm reading your vet's rx correctly) but I'm thinking it's the side effect of that drug that's causing his issues. I wanted you to find out if your vet or pharmacy can recommend something else in its place, or prescribe Snowy with an anti-emetic drug to counteract those side effects.

Out of the first 4 meds on the rx list, it doesn't seem like any of those are anti-emetic. Unless it's the last portion of the med list which I can't decipher, I think maybe it was missed? 

I think it's always important for any doctor to go over the med list with you before you start giving them, so that not only you know what it is, but also the the reason for it. If someting doesn't make sense to you, you can raise questions/concerns at that time. 

Compounding multiple meds in a huge pill isn't done that often here, so I really feel your vet should've taken the extra time to explain this to you in further detail about each med. But then again, it could just be my nosy self and part of being in the health industry myself. No offense meant to you or your vet!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Christine,
I found these sites...
Pay attention to the dosage amounts that are mentioned in several!
Also pay attention to the side effects, and who shouldn't take it, and why!
A lot of reading, I know, but if you can read at least some before you go back to the vet, it may help with your discussion! 

I'm sending you a PM too!
Sharon

http://www.cathospitalofchicago.com/online-cat-health-library/ringworm-in-cats

http://m.cat-world.com.au/?url=http://www.cat-world.com.au/ringworm-in-cats&utm_referrer=#2801

http://www.knowyourcat.info/health/ringworm.htm

http://manhattancats.com/Articles/ringworm.html


This one has one of the ingredients in it that Snowy is taking:

https://www.petcarerx.com/medicatio...-oral-suspension-pet-infections/1102?page=all

http://www.vetstreet.com/cephalexin-rx


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh excelleny digging, Sharon!  I didn't have time to research all the meds (currently at work), but I think you may be right...if Snowy doesn't weigh at least 10 lbs, I don't think he should be taking the antibiotic at that dose either. 

Good grief, that pill must be a horsepill with all those meds in there!


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

God I really wished I had checked back in here before I went to see the vet again just now. As it turns out, it was the usual vet. I told her about the puking and she gave me another medication to be taken half an hour before each meal to help with the nausea. 

The pill that Snowy has been taking seems to be working though. The back of Snowy's ears have pretty much cleared up. But it has spread a bit to the head and neck. The ones on the neck and head are still really small though. So the vet said that Snowy is already showing signs of healing actually. So I should continue with the pill. But if he continues to puke even with the new pill, then I should stop and call her.

I bought a can of AD prescription wet food just now and Snowy ate a couple of spoonfuls after we got back. I will try feeding him again later. I really, really hope he won't puke again tonight.

TabbCatt, Snowy was 4.65 kg, which is 10.23 lbs. So I think the dose for ketaconazole is correct. But his weight went down to 4.4 kg just now though 
And the antiemetic drug in the first pill was no.4, Metoclopramide.

Sharon, thank you so much for the links. I have read all of them and I am now wondering if I should just give the pill to Snowy once a day? 
The fact that ketoconazole can leads to severe liver damage is really concerning me...

Crossing my fingers that my poor baby will eat more tonight and not puke


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

A bit of an update...Snowy only licked like two spoons of his wet food for dinner 

And upon furthur reading, if I were to follow my vet's recommendation of giving the pill twice a day to Snowy, it's the same as giving him twice the recommended daily dosage of ketoconazole and cephalexin! 

So I think I will skip giving him the pill tonight and see how his appetite is tomorrow. Hopefully his appetite will be better and then I can just give him the pill once a day.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Try some baby food (plain chicken or turkey with no onions or garlic in it). Just baby pureed chicken or turkey. That may help put some protein in his little tummy. I used to smear baby food on the Science Diet A/D too.


----------



## koshechka (Jul 14, 2013)

What is the reason the vet prescribed cephalexin? Antibiotics have no effect on ringworm and according to the description has nausea and loss of appetite as a side effect. Maybe the vet thought there is a secondary bacterial infection or something, but it might make sense to ask why cephalexin is in the mix. Ketoconazole looks like the only real antifungal on the list. It also has nausea and loss of appetites among the list of side effects, but two drugs with same side effects might increase those. Not to criticize your vet, but it wouldn't hurt to ask. My cats took itraconazole at first - first patented sporanox and then when the pharmacy said they don't have it, and other pharmacies refused to sell less than a large human size bottle - compounded; and then fluconazole. Neither of them had any side effects at all.

This is the overview of the anti-fungal drugs for cats:
A review of selected systemic antifungal drugs for use in dogs and cats
It looks like ketaconazole is effective, but has more side effects than the newer drugs. It's possible, though, that the newer drugs are not available in Indonesia; they are also more expensive.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I could be wrong, but I'm guessing the cephalexin is in there to prevent further skin infection like from scratching, abrasions, nicks, etc to the already compromised spots on/around the ringworm lesions. It never hurts to ask to double check though, so koshechka is right. It's always a good idea to ask them for the rationale for giving each med.

And fyi, ALL drugs _will_ have side effects, however, medications affect each cat in different ways, so what your cat may be super sensitive to, others may have very little reactions...similar to people. Usually the newer versions of medications are "improved" in a way to make some side effects or adverse reactions less frequent or severe and more tolerable.


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

I went to the vet before I got a chance to check back on this thread again, so I didn't ask her those questions. Stupid I know 
But I will definitely ask about each prescription specifically from now on!

Some updates on Snowy. So I gave him only 1 pill again yesterday, and he ate quite a lot for dinner. No puking and this morning, he ate quite a bit for breakfast too! So this is definitely a good sign! I think we can pull this through now. His ears are clearing up nicely, but the spots on his head and neck are still brownish. I am praying that it will clear up soon too. I am still waiting for the pet shop to call me when they get the lime sulfur solution in again so I can dip Snowy in it.

In any case, I really wanna thank Sharon and TabbCatt for your replies. Without reading your replies, I wouldn't have known that the dosage prescribed for Snowy was far too strong and he would most likely still be puking and not eating.
So thank you so, so much for all your help. I will post again with good news soon hopefully


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Here's a picture of my poor baby this morning. He still sleeps most of the time, but at least he doesn't seem as lethargic as before


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Christine, 
I'm sooooo Happy that Snowy has ate some food, and it's stayed down!!
Even with the 'cone' on, Snowy is just such an Adorable little guy! 
And such a fluffy tail! 
Sleeping is good! It's one of the ways that kitties help heal themselves, he's been through a lot!
Sending more Healing Prayers for him, and (((HUGS))) for you!
Sharon
(Did you get my Private Message?)


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww, he has such a sweet expression in that photo there, despite having to wear the cone! I'm sure Snowy is aware you're helping his recovery with the awful Ringworm, so don't put yourself down. I'm really happy to hear his appetite has returned and is eating well again. 

Don't feel beat yourself for not discussing things with your vet. I know some clinics can be super busy at times, and some vets don't really have time to explain things in detail to each client. But from my standpoint, as a pet owner, you're really a _valuable_ part of a team effort in your pet's healthcare! YOU are Snowy's personal voice (advocate), so it's always important to know that HIS voice is heard through you. If a vet ever brushes aside your comments after asking valid questions, it usually means it's time to see a new vet! Well, that's my personal opinion, and I'm in the healthcare industry (for humans)!


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi everyone. So I brought Snowy back to the vet coz he puked on Thursday and last night again. And this time I asked her to prescribe itraconazole for me coz I just had it with ketoconazole and his puking. However, she only prescribed 10 mg of itraconazole for Snowy. 

I remember reading that the dosage for cats should be 5-10 mg per kg for cats. So Snowy should be getting 20 to 40 mg, right (he is 4.1 kg now)? 
Should I ask for 20 or 40 mg of itraconazole?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

That's probably a vet question. I had to look up that drug. I would think that his ringworm would be almost clearing up by now so perhaps the oral medication is not necessarily needed. Personally, I'd defer to the vet on this if the vet has been good about things in the past. It's possible that a longer term higher dosage might be harmful (if available at all).


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi Marcia.

Up till yesterday, Snowy had been on ketoconazole for 10 days. I read that you have to give oral medications for 21 days at least (some say 30 days even) to make sure the ringworm doesn't come back. She gave me enough pills for another 10 days, so that would make 20 days Snowy is on oral medication. And since I still cannot get my hands on the lime sulfur dip, I think I will continue with the oral meds for now. Hopefully the side effects of itraconazole is less devastating as they say.

The pharmacy was about to close just now, so I went on the safe side and got 20 mg of itraconazole. Will start giving it to him tonight. Crossing my fingers that he will not puke again.

By the way, Snowy's hair is really greasy from all the gel I have been applying. Would it be ok to give him a bath at this point? I plan to get one of those anti-fungal shampoo but my vet is strongly against giving him a bath until the ringworm has cleared up...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Christine,
Do be careful with the Prescription dosage!!
Your vet may know something about the two drugs, being mixed together, some drugs don't get along well, and can be dangerous!
So just be careful! 
Sharon


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Do not give him a bath - it will wash off the meds you put on topically unless you can reapply once dry. Until the meds are done it's kind of pointless to give him a bath though.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Christine, 
How are you and Snowy doing??
I hope and pray, he's getting better...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi Sharon!
Thank you for asking *hugs*
It's been 3 days since Snowy is on itraconazole and he hasn't puked once 
His appetite is also better than when he was on ketoconazole!
His ears, neck and head are also clearing up nicely. Hair is starting to grow back too.
I am going back to the vet next Tuesday, so hopefully I can stop giving him the meds (a struggle every single night really) and applying the gel after that. Poor boy has suffered long enough


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Christine! 
Thank Heavens Snowy is improving! 
Have you been able to stop the medicine yet??
Healing Prayers for him, and (((HUGS))) for you,
Sharon


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi Sharon!
I am bringing him back to the vet next Tuesday. Hopefully he won't have to eat the medicine or use the anti-fungal gel anymore after that (it would be 21 days since he is on oral medication then).
His skin is pink again and the hair is also growing back nicely as of now


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

YAY! Things are looking up for him! How's he eating now? Is he holding his food down?
Sharon


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

He still refuses to eat any dry food, but he is eating his wet food.
He hasn't puked at all since I started him on itraconazole 
But he is still as lethargic as ever every time I put the e-collar on...all he does is sleep with the collar 
But his poops and pee are normal so I really everything will go back to normal once he stop the medication and doesn't have to wear the e-collar anymore next week.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Christine, 
The wet food is better for him anyway! It will help him with the extra moisture, and easier to digest protein, it will help him grow his fur back, let him eat as much as he wants right now!
Sharon


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh good news, yay. So glad Snowy is eating and keeping things down and his skin is looking better.

I have a feeling his behavior with the e-collar on is normal. My cat G had to wear one for weeks after his tail amputation, and it was obviously making him feel down...he'd hide away and sleep most of the time, especially if I put on his sturdier e-collar that blocked his side views (he was persistently going after his tail otherwise). If I took it off for a while during his meals, he'd return to his cheerful, rambunctious self and start grooming. Of course the moment he started looking at his bare tail, I'd have to put the collar back on again.


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

I was gonna wait till my check up visit tomorrow to post some updates about Snowy but alas that was not meant to be. Instead I was hit by some bad news today 

My ordeal started on Sunday. Snowy peed on Saturday morning, and he was peeing just fine up till then. But then come Sunday afternoon and he had not peed at all. So I brought him to the vet naturally. The vet tried to insert a catheter but Snowy just refused to give in. She said she could feel a lot of poop stuck in his rectum and told me that his constipation might be causing him to not want to pee (ever since he was on oral medication and his appetite went down, he poops about once every 3 to 4 days). In the end, after much struggle, she told me to go home for now, feed him some yakult and microlax (a micro-enema you insert into the anus) and see how things are for the night. If by the next morning there is still no bowel movement or pee, then I would have to bring him in again.

However, right after we got back from the vet, Snowy peed (a lot too). And after using microlax, he also pooped last night. I was relieved...but now I realized I shouldn't have been relieved so soon.

Snowy last peed at 5.15 pm and pooped around 8 pm on Sunday. I came home from work today at around 5 pm and again, he has not peed at all.

I finally decided to bring him to another docter for a second opinion. My greatest fear came true...Snowy had UTI. He literally peed on the vet's table and it was ALL RED. I almost cried on the spot 
The vet had to perform an enema on him too. Poor thing was also put on drip cox he was so dehydrated.

How did it come to this...I feel like such a failure as a pet owner 
And to make things worse, this vet thinks what Snowy had was scabies, and not ringworm. Which means he doesn't even had to be put on those medications that made him lose his appetite and become so weak in the first place 

But after coming home and reading up om scabies, I feel like what Snowy had was indeed ringworm...doesn't seem like scabies at all. For one, there were definitely round lesions around his ears and neck. And his skin is doing much better now. It is no longer red and inflammed...hair is growing back...is pink and smooth again too. Could it be that his ringworm has healed and that is why this vet doesn't think that he had was ringworm? She did use a UV lamp and it didnt glow at all under the lamp just now...

I am really so confused, upset and mad at myself now. I should have brought Snowy in for a second opinion right after he was first diagnosed with ringworm a month ago. He is given medication and prescription wet food for his UTI for now and I will bring him back to the vet again on Thursday...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG Christine!
Both you poor guys...
Keep in mind, that some of the constipation, may be a side effect of some of the drugs, and Stress can bring on UTI's...
Heaven knows, you both have been under a LOT of stress, with all of this!!

Don't you dare doubt yourself about not being a GOOD pet parent! 
You have thrown your heart into trying to get him well!
It's obvious you love him very much!

We have ALL been broadsided at least once with something we didn't see coming, with a beloved pet!

Also on the UV light, NOT ALL types of ringworm 'glow'! That's why scrapings are sometimes done!

Hang in there Sweetie, things often seem darkest, at the end of the tunnel!
Sending Healing Prayers for Snowy, and lots of (((HUGS))) for you,
Sharon


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Thank you Sharon. Your words of encouragement really means a lot to me now *hugs*

I really hope that is the case too. I didn't give him his meds today and I don't think I will give it to him again. When I brought him to the usual vet on Sunday, she said the ringworm was pretty much gone and told me I don't have to apply the gel or use the cone anymore on him. So hopefully now that he doesn't have to use the cone and eat the awful medicine anymore, his stress level will go down and his appetite will be back.

Still have the issue with the UTI though. I feel so bad for my poor snowy. He lost another 200 gram when they weighed him just now. He's only around 3.8 kg now


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Christine,
I know you have canned food for him, as well as dry...

How much of that, might be fish based? (Both canned and dry?).
I just shared a link with the forum, on why Fish is bad for kitties...
Fish throws all kinds of things out of whack, with our cats bodies!

So glad he won't have to wear the cone! That should help him gain his appetite back quite a bit!
Do you still have the Miralax? 
You could add a little of that to his wet food, to help keep things moving,
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

I still add Miralax to his wet food everyday. Which was why I was shocked to know how constipated he was. I bought a huge bottle last time amd I still have plenty left.

Sharon, as you know, it is very hard to find good cat food in my country. The only grain-free wet food I can find is Wellness and Holistic Select. I would love to feed Snowy only wet food but they are very expensive here. A 5.5 oz can of Wellness costs about $3.50 and a 5.5 oz can of Holistic Select costs about $3 each. That is part of the reason why I choose to feed a mix of wet and dry food even now.

Also, if I were to eliminate fish completely, I would only be left with the turkey and chicken Holistic Select canned food...I think Snowy will be bored if I were to rotate his wet food between those 2 flavors only...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sigh....I know it's very hard for you to get affordable food there...
I was just thinking, Snowy seems like he's a very sensitive cat, and I was wondering if he 'might' be reacting to the fish...the only way to know that, would, of course, be, to not feed him any, for two or three months, and see how he does...

As far as only being able to rotate between two flavors...I sure don't think a semi wild, or feral cat, complains about...
"What?! Another mouse? thats the sixth one this week!"
(((HUGS))) and Prayers, 
Sharon


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I agree, it 's perfectly ok to stick to one flavor or protein - like just turkey or chicken. Switching foods causes all sorts of problems like diarrhea, constipation, vomiting, etc. He may be a single protein kind of guy or even a grain free type. Sorry you are going through so many battles with this poor fellow but I'm glad he is in good hands.


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

To be fair, that depends on the cat, and it's not true that switching foods always causes digestive upset and stomach problems.

In fact, sticking to just one protein often causes allergies to develop. Or it could create a finicky cat who will only eat that food!

Switching Foods | Little Big Cat

Dog Food Allergy Myths & Facts | Protein Allergies - Patton Avenue Pet CompanyPatton Avenue Pet Company

Rotation diet for cats

I switch proteins on my cat every few days and she never has any vomiting or diarrhea.


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hmm...so should I just stick to the chicken and turkey wet food, or keep rotating them like I have been doing up till now?

I agree with Sharon in that I think Snowy's UTI is caused by the stressed he received from the oral medication. I don't think it is because of the wet food. Hopefully now that he is no longer eating the meds or wearing the cone, his stress level will go down.

Poor thing was still very weak this morning. Thankfully he was still willing to eat though. And he peed this morning too. Gonna keep a close watch on him. Will bring him back on Thursday if I have to.

I have a question about cats with UTI though. How can I make sure Snowy will recover from this as soon as possible? Is giving him the medicine and prescription food enough? Should I use a syringe to make him drink more water? And if yes, how much water? 
What are the signs I should be looking for to see if he is getting better...or worse?

This was him sleeping last night...you can still see the wound from the IV drip on his hand...pains me so much to see him like this


----------

